# C.I.T.I.E.S breeding???



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

when you breed a species that comes under cities licencing how do you register new babies??


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

That... is a very good question. Not sure if you have or not (this is a sorta old thread), but you would probably get more responses on other forums here.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

OniExpress said:


> That... is a very good question. Not sure if you have or not (this is a sorta old thread), but you would probably get more responses on other forums here.


haha i just assumed that because no one answered, that no one knew lol


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

mcdougle said:


> haha i just assumed that because no one answered, that no one knew lol


Well, I don't particularly know myself. I'm not a native of this country (yank), and I don't know much about cites breeding (never done more than what you'd expect in any 3rd-tier pet shop, myself) so all I know is to tell you to ask elsewhere. The snake and/or reptile forum should be able to answer you.

To be perfectly honest, I responded because you had no previous responses.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

OniExpress said:


> Well, I don't particularly know myself. I'm not a native of this country (yank), and I don't know much about cites breeding (never done more than what you'd expect in any 3rd-tier pet shop, myself) so all I know is to tell you to ask elsewhere. The snake and/or reptile forum should be able to answer you.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I responded because you had no previous responses.


 
well i was actualy more along the lines of golden conures or summin but i guess the rules are the same with any cities animal


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ring up defra. Tell them you want paper work for the new babys
They will take the close ring no off the young and the details of the parents paper work and
Ring no..pay them and expect the app2 paperwork sent out within 6wk


----------

